# Heavyweight Boxing Prospects



## Zujitsuka (Sep 28, 2003)

Hello fight fans.  The heavyweight ranks have been rather lack-luster in the last few years, but I see two guys who are starting to rekindle my interest in the division - Fres Oquendo and Dominick Guinn.

Even though I've been following Chris Byrd for the last couple of years, I have to admit that Fres kicked his butt last week.  I think that Fres is terribly underrated.  I like his style and he seems to be a nice guy (outside of the ring).

Also, I've seen Dominick Guinn in two fights and he looks good.  He dropped Michael Grant (which doesn't seem to be too hard after Lennox mashed him), and he fought a very strong, determined fighter named Duncan Dokiwari last night and he handled him well.  Guinn seems to have an iron chin and he is remarkably calm under pressure.  He is a small heavyweight but he seems to hit hard and puts his punches together well.

Perhaps there is hope for the division after all.

Have great week.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 2, 2003)

I don't even recognize any of these names!

They need a flamboyant star!


----------



## stickarts (Nov 3, 2003)

That is encouraging to hear! I used to really love keeping up with boxing but it just hasn't been as interesting lately. Hope there is some real upcoming talent.


----------



## Tapps (Nov 3, 2003)

"Baby Joe " Mesi is a huge regional draw in Buffalo. HBO is very interested in him because he makes money.

He still has to prove he for real and not just a great white joke.

He should be interesting to watch.


----------

